# QLD; Wellington Point; LB; 16/11/10



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi,

Today I went and flicked a soft plastic around Wellington Point on the outgoing tide for a while. I saw a crab pot off in the distance that looked pretty stuffed so I thought I'd grab it and throw it in the bin. As I got closer I could see a huge lump lying beside it which turned out to be a big, very much alive turtle that was caught in the crab pot rope. I managed to cut it free but then had to help lift it for about 30m until it was in water deep enough to swim. I've attached a couple of photos - but didn't manage to get one as it swam away. I then had to drag the mongrel ( and monstrous) crab pot back to the park only to find that the council has replaced all the industrial bins with those little stainless bins. In the end I decided against wearing it on my head whilst riding the motorbike home and so left it beside a bin. I copped a stack of stares from people and as I have a fairly good ESP I can tell you exactly what they were thinking - "Look at that low-life fisherman, just leaving his old crab pots around. That's why all fishing should be banned!"

Anyway, I reckon that if I'm ever in trouble on the kayak in future that big old turtle will pop up beside me and help me back to safety.... That's how it happens on the movies anyway....

Nice couple of hours spent, with a few good hits, a flattie for the pan and a good deed thrown in. Certainly better than a day spent at work!

Cheers,

Squidlips


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Hope you didnt spend all that good karma on the flattie.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done mate,may your mojo flow.
Clarkey


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome mate and stuff what the others thought. You know you did the right thing and that 2nd pic looks awesome maybe a outsider for photo of the month?


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

> butterfingers said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome mate and stuff what the others thought. You know you did the right thing and that 2nd pic looks awesome maybe a outsider for photo of the month?


Gee mate - didn't even give it a thought! Thanks for the reminder, I've thrown my hat in the ring.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Good on ya, and a good fish to boot.

Were you around King Island?


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Fantastic effort. Always good to read about someone doing the right thing.

Mods what about a "Wildlife Protection Award" (or similar) to go with the T.O.W, Photo of the Month Award and other such awards, so as to recognise yakkers like squidlips (even though I suspect they would not be after any recognition in the first place)


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Fantastic work mate, I'm stoked to hear he's back swimming around out there, plotting the next time he will pop up and blow out air right next to my yak and scare the shit out of me! :lol:


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

billpatt said:


> Were you around King Island?


Just out to the east on a sand bar


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats awesome to see squidlips. I know that I dont need to say it but who cares what the folks were thinking at the boat ramp when you just saved a turtles life right? Hope you have plenty of good karma coming for the good deed.


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

nice catch, and gratz on helping out the turtle.


----------



## Basher (Nov 8, 2010)

Well done samariton Squidlips.
I can't believe how clear that water looks knowing you have had the same wind and rain.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Way to go dude! if the poor old turtle could talk he'd be saying a big THANKYOU I'm sure.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done on caring for the turtle mate.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Kudos bud - Karma is going to bless you for that one. You did the right thing - put your hat in the ring for the trip report comp as well mate, short and sweet but it's a cracker.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

DrJed said:


> Kudos bud - Karma is going to bless you for that one. You did the right thing - put your hat in the ring for the trip report comp as well mate, short and sweet but it's a cracker.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Cheers Steve - I did as you suggested. Worth a shot I spose! Thanks Mate


----------

